# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  BRAUCHE HILFE BEIM BOARDKAUF

## follow-up

Hallo Jungs und Mdels,

aus verschiedenen grnden habe ich mich jetzt entschlossen ein eigenes brett zu kaufen.
allerdings bin ich in dem "meer" von Angeboten und informationen im Internet ziemlich ratlos  und hoffe deshalb auf eure hilfe....

also ich habe mich jetzt seit ein paar tagen mal umgeschaut und ein wenig die angebote im netz verglichen.
letztendlich bin ich nun bei einem F2 Xantos 2008 138L stehen geblieben.

http://www.hoppels.com/products/1Z1-...138l_2008.html

nun zu mir:

wie ihr sicher merkt bin ich in sachen Windsurfen noch nicht so sehr fit.
ich habe letztes jahr mit dem surfen angefangen aber schon (wie ich finde) groe erfolge erzielt.
mittlerweile sind beachstart, wende, halse, trapezfahren kein problem mehr.
ich selber bin 170cm gro,
ca. 70kg schwer

ich hoffe dass reicht erstmal an infos.

vielleicht knnt ihr mir ja ein kleines feedback zum thema "boardkauf" geben.
ich wre ber jegliche form von infos, testberichten aber auch alternativen (zum xantos)
sehr sehr dankbar.

ps: bitte denkt daran dass ich noch in der ausbildung bin und wie ihr sicherlich wisst verdient man als azubi nicht gerade "die Welt"

danke schonmal im voraus!!

gru follow-up

----------


## Ratzebub

Ich wrde dir eher zum Mistral Explosion 140 raten.
Das hat bei den Testergebnissen bestens abgeschnitten.

Gruss
Ratzebub

----------


## strandkind

ich rate dir ein board um die 130-140 liter. ich rate dir aber davon ab ein board aus 2008 zu kaufen, tue ich auch nicht und die wenigsten die ich kenne. suche im dailydose private ads oder bei ebay mal nach freeride-boards in dieser literkategorie.
ich hoffe du findest etwas mit dem du nachher zufrieden bist. ein f2 xantos wird dort auch angeboten, aber nicht aus 2008.

----------


## follow-up

...erstmal danke fr die schnellen antworten...

aber...

-1000 sind mir fr das mistral explosion definitiv zu viel
-Was ist so schlecht an den 2008er Boards?
-ich finde bei ebay derzeit nichts gebrauchtes war fr mich in frage kme....(suche ich falsch)

Hilfe ich bin am Verzweifeln....!

----------


## strandkind

ganz klar, das schlechte an den 2008er boards ist nur der hohe preis. das sind boards die man fr den anfang noch nicht braucht, bzw. so viel geld muss man am anfang nicht ausgeben. schau dich bei hifly oder ON um. die  boards sind auch neu noch recht gnstig, wenn du unbedingt n neues board haben willst.
http://www.the-daily-dose.com/cgi-bi...igen/index.php

----------


## follow-up

ja da hast du sicherlich recht....
anfangs wollte ich auch kein neues brett kaufen aber ich sucher seit wochen vergeblich nach einer gebrauchten
alternative.
gibt es denn noch weitere negative seiten an den 2008er boards?
ich denke der Preis ist in diesem fall fr ein nagelneues board inkl. finne, schlaufen, versand wirklich in ordnung.
teilweise gehen bei ebay die gebrauchten bretter fr mehr geld raus....

danke nochmal fr die hilfe...
ohne euch wre ich aufgeschmissen

----------


## strandkind

der preis ist auf jeden fall okay. ich hab da noch ne interessante alternative fr dich:
https://www.myhifly.de/matrix-p-30.html
wo kommste denn her?

----------


## borger

Warum willst du dir so ein groes Brett anschaffen.

Du hast viel in einem Jahr gelernt und nchstes Jahr? Ganau. Da langweilst du dich mit deinen 140 Litern, weil du nur damit heizen kannst.

Ich rate dir genau zu berlegen wohin du gehen willst mit dem Surfen. Freestylen/ Welle ?

Gibt lieber ein bichen mehr Geld fr ein 100 Liter Brett aus, mit dem du lnger Spa hast.

Gru
borger

----------


## follow-up

puuuuh 100 liter.... das sin dann schon fast 60liter weniger als das board hat, dass ich im moment fahre....

aber nun zu der "Richtung" die du angesprochen hast....
also Wellen kommen fr mich berhaupt nich in frage, da ich so gut wie keinerlei mglichkeit hab mal auf Wellen (meer) zu surfen.
Also wrd ich mal eher sagen dass ich so in die Richtung Freeride/Freestyle gehen werde...

wenn ich berhaupt mal zum surfen komme, dann eigendlich nur in Schleusingen (Thringen) am "Bergsee - Ratscher"...
wer den see kennt wird sagen: das ist kein see zum surfen...
>> das stimmt auch (die windverhltnisse sind eher nich sooo doll)
...von daher kommen mir die 100l ein bisschen wenig vor..

ich wei nich mehr weiter....

----------


## borger

Ja dann wrd ich mich im Bereich um die 115 Liter umgucken.

Du wirst zwar zuerst Probleme mit deiner Halse haben, aber man gewhnt sich schnell an das kleine Brett.

Du bist ja Jung, leicht und lernfhig.

Dann wrd ich mich im Freemovebereich umgucken, wenn ich so von deinen Windsurfbedingungen hre.

Das Naish Freemove aus 2003 ist glaube ich sehr gut und das bekommste fr relativ wenig Geld.

Warum keinen Freerider aus 2008 oder sowas neues nehmen? Weil sich da in der Entwicklung fast gar nicht getan hat. Wre reiste geldverschwendung.

Nochmal: Wenn du nur hin und her fahren willst: kauf dir einen Freerider.

willst du vllt auch mal ein bichen springen aber mehr freeriden, kauf dir einen Freemover. Den kannst du auch mal in die kleine Welle nehmen, wenn sich die Gelegenheit mal ergibt. Bissel im Flachwasserhopsen kannste damit auch.

----------


## bensen

moisen
also ich wrde mir an deiner stelle auch kein neues board kaufen.dadurch das du noch anfnger bist wird das board nach den ersten schleuderstrzen die ein oder andere macke haben.kauf dir was gebrauchtes so um die 120-130l.auch wrde ich nicht zu wenig volumen nehmen, da du ja vorwiegend auf dem see fhrst.mit einem groen brett kannste auch springen.auerdem machst du schneller fortschritte.des weiteren wirst du an deinem see sicher sehr groe segel fahren so 7 oder 8qm und das wrde sicher nicht mit einem kleinen board funktionieren.fr das geld, was du bei einem gebrauchten sparst kauf dir lieber noch ein segel dazu.bei den privat ads findest du eine groe auswahl an passenden boards.bei ebay wrde ich nicht kaufen, da die preise vllig berzogen sind.

----------


## follow-up

also ich finds ja echt klasse dass hier so viele leute sind, die einen beraten aber knntet ihr mir vielleicht den einen oder anderen link posten, dass ich wei wo ich die von euch genannten boards herbekomme....

ich finde die suche nach den von euch beschriebenen boards richtig schwer....

vielen dank nochmals

----------


## bensen

les dir mal hier ein paar tests durch damit du dir sicher bist, ob du lieber ein crossover board oder einen freerider haben willst.

http://www.windsurfing-test.de/

am besten wre mal das ein oder andere board probe zu fahren, da empfehlungen immer so eine sache hat.

----------


## strandkind

ich kann dir nur wie getan zu gebrauchten boards raten, da wie genannt, nach ein paar jahren das board langweilig wird. ob das nun 130-140 oder 120-130 liter sind egal. fr deine neuen aufgaben reicht ein gebrauchtes board in dieser literkategorie. schei auf herstellernamen, fahrverhalten etc. das board soll in dieser literklasse liegen und nicht kaputt sein. das reicht bis du dir in sptestens zwei jahren ein 100 liter oder 90 liter board zulegst. hab kein schiss vor 115 oder 120 liter, das liegt alles im rahmen des machbaren, fr dich.

----------

